
Holographic Dark Energy (2017) - peter_d_sherman
https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.00345
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: Don't know if this is true or not...

But... _it sounds cool_... doesn't it?

?

Holographic Dark Energy

It's got _ring_ to it... <g>

